# St Barts Forums > St Barts Trip Reports Forum >  >  Second trip May 22 - June 5

## PeterLynn

I put together a web page highlighting our trip from a couple of weeks ago. It was composed in Adobe Flash, so iPads might have a problem. 

Here's the link - http://www.noldt.com/SBH-2015.html

Amazing how different our second trip felt from the first. Enjoy!

- Peter

I apologize in advance for errors in my French, but I'm still a beginner and Google translate is pretty worthless sometimes.

----------


## stbartshopper

Thank you for sharing with the Forum your time in paradise.

----------


## amyb

Enjoyed your link and your calendar collage was so special.

----------


## andynap

Nice website and trip report- liked the photo links.

----------


## cec1

Your "page" is so cleverly done!  Really an innovative trip report . . . with appreciated commentary.  (I always particularly like to read of happy visits to La Langouste -- a great little spot that's a bit off the radar screen for most visitors.)

----------


## llyon

Love the calendar format.   You succeeded in what we try to do each time and mostly fail.....lunch out and dinner at home.  Our problem is our favorite beach is Colombier and once we hike over there we are inclined to stay put for the day.  Well done!

----------


## PeterLynn

Thanks.

La Langouste was indeed a surprise. If we hadn't been staying on Flamands, we probably wouldn't have visited. The food was great and the service was even better. There was only a single waiter/bartender and he didn't skip a beat even with six tables, including one of obnoxious name-droppers.

----------


## JEK

> Your "page" is so cleverly done!  Really an innovative trip report . . . with appreciated commentary.  (I always particularly like to read of happy visits to La Langouste -- a great little spot that's a bit off the radar screen for most visitors.)



  +1!

----------


## bto

Peter&Lynn, what a cleverly done trip report!  Enjoyed every bit of it.  Yep, you two are hooked!  

On our very first trip in 2003, we stayed at Papillon Blanc…lovely spot and has since been updated.  You're right about the heat, especially in the afternoon.  Loved those sunsets and the view though.  Our last trip in February, we stayed right on Flamands Beach too so I get why you enjoyed Do Dragan so much.  

Very enjoyable….you "get it" lol.  I'm still confused as to what to buy in the store there that even resembles Half&Half for my coffee.  We've picked up something different each time and somehow it always works!  Does anyone have that one figured out?

Thanks for the report!

----------


## Grey

Loved your description of the trip from SXM to SBH:  "the always visceral, ten minute flight."  And I could not agree more regarding the French making the best bread and yogurt.

----------


## andynap

> Very enjoyable….you "get it" lol. * I'm still confused as to what to buy in the store there that even resembles Half&Half for my coffee*.  We've picked up something different each time and somehow it always works!  Does anyone have that one figured out?
> 
> Thanks for the report!



Bev- look at this thread- you even participated  https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...ghlight=legere

----------


## bto

Oh, gosh, 2009!  I do remember the thread now that I've read it….we haven't used CoffeeMate in years.  I try to find the right stuff each time, but it seems like there is always something different on the shelf!  I'm putting a note on my phone for Le Fleur Crème de Légère…cause I can't ever remember what Mike said!  And wasn't there supposed to be a photo of it posted, Mike?   :tongue:

----------


## powderfreaks

What an excellent trip report, thanks!  It was fun to click through your days, look at your pictures, and awaken the memories of our own trip... wish I had the skill to create a report in that format.  That picture of the final sunset is really amazing.  Blow that one up and put it on your wall at home to keep you stoked until the next trip!

----------


## amyb

TheElle & Vire creme Legere in the blue tri pack is what we use. Not the heavy creme, not the sour creme, the Creme Legere de Normandie-12% with blue screw on top and blue checkerboard border.

----------


## andynap

3241025279_76cb8b75d7_o.jpg

----------


## amyb

Different from the one we use, but close enough.

----------


## andynap

> Different from the one we use, but close enough.



Yours may be the up-to-date one- that was from 2009 when I brought up the subject. I would go by the fat content.

----------


## PeterLynn

Thanks all.

Wife drinks coffee black, but I have to have my cream. The search was crazy. I found the 12% crème, but wanted something a bit lighter. In the Marche, I was trying out my "command" of French and managed to ask "où est le lait?" The reply "à côté de la boucherie". Went back past the meat area, next to the toilet paper was what looked like a bunch baby formula on the shelf.  A couple of days later, I'm staring at the spices and behind me I see "Lait UHT 1/2 crème". They don't refrigerate their milk????? I bought one in case, Googled it to make sure, and used it the next morning. Voilà, 1/2 & 1/2!

The positive of the lengthy search, besides learning something new, is we were forced to make frequent trips to La Petite Colombe for my "café au lait" and indulged on the pastries in the process.

If anyone is interested, I did a similar report last year - http://www.noldt.com/SBH-2014.html. Much more documentation, especially of the food. This year we relaxed enough that pictures were almost an afterthought. Next visit, we might forget to take any.

----------


## PeterLynn

> On our very first trip in 2003, we stayed at Papillon Blanc…lovely spot and has since been updated.



I don't know if you caught the picture but a permit was approved (5/4/15) to renovate and expand the Papillon Blanc to three bedrooms. They are basically adding a wing that will fill in the space between villas next to the kitchen. The rendering also makes it look more modern.

----------


## bto

> Thanks all.
> 
>  This year we relaxed enough that pictures were almost an afterthought. Next visit, we might forget to take any.



Haha, that's exactly how it went for me…there's too much eating, drinking and relaxing to do  :cool:

----------


## Dr. No

well done

----------


## MrBart

nicely done! we were there for from 5/21-5/30 - many similar dining experiences though most were a day off. I miss it already, seems like it was so long ago. Time to start planning the next trip.

----------


## LMAC

One of THE best trip reports!   Your clever presentation was greatly enjoyed.  Thanks so much.

----------


## JEK

> I put together a web page highlighting our trip from a couple of weeks ago. It was composed in Adobe Flash, so iPads might have a problem. 
> 
> Here's the link - http://www.noldt.com/SBH-2015.html
> 
> Amazing how different our second trip felt from the first. Enjoy!
> 
> - Peter
> 
> I apologize in advance for errors in my French, but I'm still a beginner and Google translate is pretty worthless sometimes.




Are you sure you don't work for Adobe?  :)

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...l=1#post889779

----------


## tim

What an original presentation, well done!

----------


## andynap

Best report in a long time.

----------


## salty steer

Mad skills neighbor....I need you to rehab our company's web site.

----------


## PeterLynn

Thanks again all. It's a lot of fun to reminisce, even though it's only been a little more than a week. The trip reports are a great way keep the fires burning and as a planning tool. On the latter, we likely wouldn't have known about the sunset cruise if I hadn't read about it a couple of months ago.

As far as the graphics go, I teach architectural presentation at the local university and this is a way to keep the skills sharp. I'm just glad I have such a wonderful subject to work with. As a matter of fact, one of our French exchange students I taught a couple of years ago is currently working for his uncle's firm on the island and I made a surprise visit to their office on our way to the airport. Small world indeed.

----------


## PeterLynn

salty steer. Stay dry the next few days. You're a lot closer to TS Bill than we are.

----------


## Karen

Love this reporting format!  Nicely done.

----------


## rellish

Great report. Your description and photos helped us decide on VDD for our next trip. Well done!

----------


## PeterLynn

Still loving it. Next year will be our fourth stay at the VDD. When are you going?

----------


## rellish

We just booked 10 days in April at VDD. Will be our 7th trip to SBH.

We have 2 kids, one a toddler, so it was important for us to have a beach for the 4yo, but also doors to close in the villa to keep the toddler contained and out of the pool. We stayed at EZE on Lorient last year and it was great, but not right on the beach.

Anyway, Wimco (and other sites) are specific about no A/C in the living room at VDD which was a concern - could get hot with doors closed all day. But thanks to the reviews here, and specifically user Leep75 sharing his villa photos in the forum, we see they added A/C in the living room at some point in 2016. That sealed the deal. 

We've never stayed in Flamand so any other tips on the area are appreciated. We love the beach, waves, and the cheesecake at Cheval Blanc is one of the best you'll have anywhere, otherwise it's all new to us. Can't wait!

----------


## elgreaux

The waves can be a bit rough at Flamands but if you go to the far end of the road there is a big rock - behind which there are stairs leading down to La Petite Anse, a quiet secluded cove that is perfect for smaller children...

----------


## PeterLynn

They indeed added the A/C a couple of years ago. Much more comfortable, although with the doors open, the sound of the waves was quite relaxing. 

Having the beach at your door is really amazing! As a matter of fact, this past trip, we only visited one other beach only once. On a typical day we would take the lounges out on the beach and around noon when the maid arrived, we would head out to lunch. The afternoons were spent in the pool. Aahhhh. Sunsets were a bit hit and miss as it goes down behind the hill much earlier than other villas we've stayed in. We did walk down past the Cheval Blanc for a better view.

For restaurants, you should definitely try La Langouste. About midway down the beach and a short, barefoot, stroll from the villa. It's our go to first night dinner.

----------

